# Best subdivisions around angeles



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anyone know of some good subdivisions around Angeles that me and the wife could take a look at? I am thinking of buying a small lot and maybe building on it rather than paying rent etc. Long term we will return to Australia at some stage and look to renting it out perhaps. Just looking at moment the ones I have seen I wasn't too fond of, any tips appreciated.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

roodog78 said:


> Does anyone know of some good subdivisions around Angeles that me and the wife could take a look at? I am thinking of buying a small lot and maybe building on it rather than paying rent etc. Long term we will return to Australia at some stage and look to renting it out perhaps. Just looking at moment the ones I have seen I wasn't too fond of, any tips appreciated.


Welcome roodog there are several website you can visit. But it does not tell you the quality of the subdivision. Are you looking for a gated community ( I would recommend that for sure). Is your wife from that area? I assume she is Filipina. Any other requirements IE: near shopping, near local business) if transportation is not an issue then you may want outside THE CITY. Hope you find what your looking for there are some folks here that live in and around the area. GOOD LUCK:cheer2:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Housing*



c_acton98 said:


> Welcome roodog there are several website you can visit. But it does not tell you the quality of the subdivision. Are you looking for a gated community ( I would recommend that for sure). Is your wife from that area? I assume she is Filipina. Any other requirements IE: near shopping, near local business) if transportation is not an issue then you may want outside THE CITY. Hope you find what your looking for there are some folks here that live in and around the area. GOOD LUCK:cheer2:





roodog78 said:


> Does anyone know of some good subdivisions around Angeles that me and the wife could take a look at? I am thinking of buying a small lot and maybe building on it rather than paying rent etc. Long term we will return to Australia at some stage and look to renting it out perhaps. Just looking at moment the ones I have seen I wasn't too fond of, any tips appreciated.


There is a gated subdivision that I have seen that looks pretty good. Located 3/4km from Marquee Mall, it's called Marquee Place.
Another is located right at Marquee Mall. There are condo's for sale there just outside the door of the mall. Sales there have been doing really good so there is a possibility the units are sold out by now. Still worth a look to see...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I used to own a lot in Pulu Amsic subdivision. I sold it last year because my wife and I are looking at getting a place in Subic, but lots of expats there. The guy who bought my lot from me is English and married to a filipina.


----------



## Nyssa87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi, We live in Sunset Estate just off friendship. It is gated with security 24/7, pool and playground, some of the houses are a bit on the older side, but so far it has been really nice here. There is also a school within the community. I'm not sure about cost of buying though, as we are renting through my husband's company. Hope that helps


----------

